# Vintage 1970s Pogliaghi Italcorse Tandem Bike Italian Campagnolo Record Columbus



## Mark Mattei (Nov 5, 2016)

Contact me if you have questions.

Thanks,
Mark

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172396309202


----------

